# Karl Herrmann: String quartet No.6 (1936)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The *String quartet No.6* op.195 (1936) of Austrian composer *Karl Herrmann* (1882-1973) is now available for free download from my website. A sound snippet can also be found:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-violin-manuscripts/string-quartet/*

Here a short biography on Karl Herrmann:

Karl Herrmann was born 23 August 1882 in Vienna (Austria). He first studied piano with Natalie Duesberg and music theory with Max Jentsch, Carl Lafite and Otto Müller. He later studied organ with Julius Böhm. Karl Herrmann first worked as a lecturer at the music school of August Duesberg in Vienna, but in 1914 he founded his own music school in his hometown. From 1934 to 1938 Karl Herrmann was teacher at the conservatory of folk music following a position as the music director of a Viennese music school. Karl Herrmann was also the founder of the "Wiener Tonkünstlerverein". He died on 30 January 1973 in Vienna.


----------

